# Samba 2.x und Windows 2003/WM9



## toneempire (7. April 2004)

Servus,

folgendes Problem. Ich muss einen Windows Media 9 Server der auf Windows 2003 läuft dazu bringen das der WM9-Server seine Files von einem Samba-Share bezieht.

Leider bekomme ich ständig die Fehlermeldung das der Benutzername/Passwort falsch wäre. Das Share hingegen keinen Account benötigt.
Verbinde ich ein Netzlaufwerk direkt mit dem OS (Win2k3) kann ich über den Explorer ohne Probs zugreifen, nur der WM9 Server streikt. Er akzeptiert weder die Quelle \\192.168.55.XXX\clips  noch das Netzwerklaufwerk aus dem Explorer...

Es wäre cool wenn es da eine Lösung geben würde die mich nicht zwingt auf Samba 3 umzusteigen....

Habt dank!


----------



## mathiu (7. April 2004)

ist account und passwort, das du für die windows-maschine benutzt genauso eingerichtet auf dem samba-server und hat zugriff auf betreffendes verzeichnis


----------

